# wine barrel



## thunder2000 (Jan 4, 2007)

*banana wine*

what wine would be good to back fill with?


----------



## Luc (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you can backfill a banana wine with a rhubarb wine if you have that available.

Rhubarb will take on the taste of any other wine so it is a great one to have within reach at any time.

luc


----------

